# Urgent – response to consultation on CITES charges



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*Consultation on introducing a full cost recovery charging regime for CITES licences. **Full details of this consultation and all relevant documents are available from the link below:*

http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/consult/cites-charging/index.htm

The public Consolation on introducing a full cost recovery charge regime for CITES permits is due to close on the 6th of May. Those with an interest in this matter are encouraged to submit a written response (this can be done by email)

Submissions need not be lengthy, a single page is quite sufficient. Below are some of the points you may wish to conceder in your response. Points you may wish to raise in your response, these are only suggestions and it is import you list points that are relevant to you!


Submissions should be sent to:
 [email protected]


*IMPORT/EXPORT CERTIFICATES *

Currently the cost for Import/Export certificates range between £5-10. The proposals are to increase this charge to £59. 


Is this charge reasonable?


Would this charge deter you from importing animals for your own use?


Do you think this charge would encourage you to import animals via other EU country which do not have such charges? 


*CURRENTLY ARTICLE 10 CERTIFICATES *

Currently Article 10 certificates are issued free of charge. The proposals are to charge £25.00 per application. This is per application, not necessarily per animal! For example if your tortoise lays 6 eggs in one clutch and you apply for certificates for all (when they hatch) at the same time, this is one application. 

This cost applies each time a transaction certificate is applied for, for example if the breeder sell you one tortoise and you change the transaction certificate into your name, the same £25.00 charge applies for just one animal. 

This charge applies each time the animal changes hands until the animal is sufficiently large enough (10cm) to be permanently marked and the animal is issued with specimen specific certificate. 


Is charging for Article 10 certificates aiding conservation?


Will charging for Article 10 certificates increase the risk of people not complying with the law? For example if it is going to cost £25.00 each time the name on a transaction certificate is change will this reduce the likelihood of people actually complying with the law. 


Will charging for Article 10 certificates impact conservation by reducing the breeding of animals in captivity?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Can anybody reply to this consultation?

Or is it purely the vendors listed in the "List of Consultees"


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

No, no, anyone can respond – hence public consultation


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I already replied myself to this some time ago.

I would also urge anyone who is a retailer, or if you know a retailer - who is listed on the list of consultees, to respond. They are going to put your business name up and say "well we asked these businesses... " and those who do not respond against, they will assume have no problem with it and are therefore for the changes. I think it's very important for anyone who's business is listed there to respond even if it's just a few lines in an email or letter. Those people who have been consulted, I feel really do have a duty to respond.

I'm sure that the more public who make an effort to say something will also make a difference.


----------

